# This is a great video



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.wimp.com/handtable/

I've seen a few of these and they are fun to watch. What are those guys putting in at 3:27?


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TS3660 said:


> http://www.wimp.com/handtable/
> 
> I've seen a few of these and they are fun to watch. What are those guys putting in at 3:27?


That guy is fast...I'd hire him in a minute.:laughing: Those pieces look like just trim pieces, didn't get a good look at them. They might help in stabilizing the top.








 








.


----------



## epimetheus (Jul 28, 2013)

The pieces at 3:27 look like some sort of connector to hold the top to the base. You get a pretty good shot of them right at the end of the video.


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

TS3660 said:


> http://www.wimp.com/handtable/
> 
> I've seen a few of these and they are fun to watch. What are those guys putting in at 3:27?


You beat me to it, was just about to post! Great video!


----------

